#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Vieze Arabisch scheidsrechter heeft ons wedstrijd verkloot

## SportFreak

Tering klootzak

Zelfs Marokkaanse voetbalbond voorzitter is nog steeds boos op hem 

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFGoWML7/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Voetbal International 

'Marokko heeft geen eerlijke kans gehad'

----------

